# Chartering with Moorings / Sunsail / Footloose?



## CaptnStephen (Apr 21, 2011)

If you are looking to do a CREWED charter with any of the TUI Marine franchises, please consider contacting me. 

I have experience with their operations and destination management, and I am an actively licensed USCG 100 Tons Master.

Subject to availability, I would consider crewing for your party in return for room and board. I will pay for my own travel to and from the point of charter.


----------

